# Child friendly Halloween scary movie



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

So I have my son this weekend for the last time before Halloween. He and I both love this time of year for indugling in some lightweight fall/halloween scariness.

But because he's only five it's not like can sit down to 28 Days later. It's more about Charlie Brown and the Pumpkin Patch. Last weekend we watched the Nightmare Before Christmas and he liked it. But that's about as adult/horror as I'd like to go with the wee lad.

Can anyone suggest a good kid-friendly, kinda scary movie I can watch with a kid? Animation is fine.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Monster House is a fairly good one


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Casper

2. A Corpse Bride

3. Haunted Mansion (Eddie Murphy)

4. Ghostbusters

5. Scooby Doo

:bigsmile:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Not sure of the rating, but Night at the Museum is a bit scary in parts.

(Been a while, can't recall it well enough if it would be appropriate.)


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for the ideas guys, this is gerat!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I have two to consider:

"The Curse of the Were-Rabbit" The further adventures of Wallace and Grommit.

My next recommendation is kind of an anti-scary recommendation. It's "My Friend Totoro". It gently teaches children to not be afraid of things that may seem frightening. It's a wonderful story told with great animation.

Doug


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Although I'm not a huge fan of the movie, my kids seemed to like it

The Haunted Mansion: With Eddie Murphy

Others could include

Scooby Doo's Creepiest Capers
Mickey's House of Villains
Beetlejuice


----------

